# Hunting Squirrels



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I am sure this has been asked, but if I am up in my stand and finally blow a gasket about all the squirrels running around and acting like fools, can I shoot them with my bow or is it an issue because I am in a tree? I was thinking of buying a couple of those tips with the springs on them.

Also, what a re the regulations on using a blow gun to hunt the small game?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well,,, don't think i've ever heard of anyone getting a ticket for that. 
having shot squirrel with a recurve from the ground for about 40 years now,,, i would think they would congratulate you for being able to hit one. not an easy target.
as evidenced by the number of arrows i've lost over the years.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Shoot them all you want with a bow however I don't believe you can from a treestand. Deer/bear are only game allowed to be taken from a treestand.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Just do a quick search,  



boehr said:


> Only thing you can hunt from a tree with a firearm are deer and bear. If using a bow, you can hunt any legal speices from a tree.


But must have smallgame and wear hunters orange....
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Blowgun, is a firearm thus can not use in treestand for smallgame. 

From the DNR Q & A...

Question 
Can blow guns be used to hunt small game? 

Answer 
Blowguns and other devices using compressed air, come within the meaning of "firearm" as defined by the Legislature and, therefore, are legal hunting devices for small game hunting. A person using a blowgun for hunting must comply with the regulations for hunting with a firearm.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Frantz said:


> I am sure this has been asked, but if I am up in my stand and finally blow a gasket about all the squirrels running around and acting like fools, can I shoot them with my bow or is it an issue because I am in a tree? I was thinking of buying a couple of those tips with the springs on them.
> 
> Also, what a re the regulations on using a blow gun to hunt the small game?


With orange and small game license, yes.




wally-eye said:


> Shoot them all you want with a bow however I don't believe you can from a treestand. Deer/bear are only game allowed to be taken from a treestand.


 That, deer and bear, is only when using a firearm.


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

So would that mean I could Turkey Hunt from a tree with my bow?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Madduck98 said:


> So would that mean I could Turkey Hunt from a tree with my bow?



Yes, it is in the turkey guide.....

Hunting Methods
Hunters may use a bow and arrow, a firearm which fires a shotgun shell or a muzzleloading shotgun for turkey hunting. It is unlawful to use or carry any ammunition except shotgun shells loaded with No. 4 or smaller shot, or to use or carry loose shot larger than No. 4 for muzzleloading hunting. Archery hunters may hunt turkeys from an elevated stand or tree. A hunter using, or in possession of, a firearm may not hunt from an elevated stand or tree. Turkeys may be hunted with dogs during the fall season. Electronic recordings are illegal. Turkeys may not be taken while they are in a tree.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Madduck98 said:


> So would that mean I could Turkey Hunt from a tree with my bow?


Yes, the only hitch is that you can't shoot a turkey over bait.


----------

